# Ways to block a teleport spell?



## NewJeffCT (Sep 4, 2008)

I think I remember from either 1E or 2E days, the blood of (I think) an umber hulk was used to make some sort of alchemical mixture that could prevent teleportation into, or out of, an area lined with it - i.e., if you wanted to imprison a powerful wizard or something with innate teleport ability, you could build a prison cell and mix umder hulk blood into the mortar and it would prevent the creature or wizard from escaping via teleport.  And, since umber hulks are fairly rare, it also prevents one from having a city the size of Waterdeep having every building lined with it.

I could be way off base, however.

Is there any way to block a teleport spell in 3.5?  Or, could I just make up something like that?

Thanks


----------



## frankthedm (Sep 4, 2008)

NewJeffCT said:


> I think I remember from either 1E or 2E days, the blood of (I think) an umber hulk was used to make some sort of alchemical mixture that could prevent teleportation into, or out of, an area lined with it -



Gorgon blood mixed into the mortar blocked ethereal travel and such IIRC.


NewJeffCT said:


> Is there any way to block a teleport spell in 3.5?  Or, could I just make up something like that?



Magnetic zones & strange magic auras are listed as causing trouble IN the PHB spell. I strongly suggest making more teleportation discouragement. Hell, one of the best ideas 4E had was limiting teleportation destinations to specified locations.


----------



## green slime (Sep 4, 2008)

There are a couple of spells that block or hindered teleport.

I'm sure I've seen a teleport warning, a long duration divination spell, which IIRC even delayed the arrival of the teleportees for three rounds.

Further there were others: scramble teleport caused injury to those attmepting to use a teleportation spell within a certain area, divert teleport redirected teleportees within a certain area to a receiving area. Unfortuantely I can't remember where I have seen these.

Personally, I'd make up some reason. If the world can contain areas where magic is increased or decreased in power, then there can be areas which affect only subschools.

Alternatively, you could argue that the particular area in question is not in connected to the Astral Plane, in previous versions of the game, the teleportation was explained as utilizing the astral. How or why it lost the connection does not need to be explained to the players: an ancient disaster, a curse of the gods, whatever. It is sufficient that someone has discovered its properties and put it to good use.


----------



## Humanaut (Sep 4, 2008)

The Forbiddance spell blocks teleport and a host of other spells too.  There may be other spells i can't think of off the top of my head.  One houserule i have had awhile is that 40' or more of solid stone blocks the 5th level Teleport spell.  The rare elixir in motar from earlier editions i've kept too.  I think Teleport should be useful to PC's but not campaign wrecking.


----------



## Ogrork the Mighty (Sep 4, 2008)

The _dimensional lock_ spell also prevents teleportation.


----------



## Kid Charlemagne (Sep 4, 2008)

green slime said:


> Further there were others: scramble teleport caused injury to those attmepting to use a teleportation spell within a certain area, divert teleport redirected teleportees within a certain area to a receiving area. Unfortuantely I can't remember where I have seen these.




I'm pretty sure that these all came out of one of the Books of Eldritch Might, by Monte Cook.  I'm not sure which, as I used the Complete BoEM, which is all of them combined and updated to 3.5.  I especially like Teleport Redirect.

I do like the 4E idea of just limiting teleport.


----------



## Jack Simth (Sep 4, 2008)

green slime said:


> Alternatively, you could argue that the particular area in question is not in connected to the Astral Plane, in previous versions of the game, the teleportation was explained as utilizing the astral. How or why it lost the connection does not need to be explained to the players: an ancient disaster, a curse of the gods, whatever. It is sufficient that someone has discovered its properties and put it to good use.



It is mentioned in the SRD under the Astral Plane entry, and is also under the Teleportation Subschool in the Magic Overview in the SRD.  This same thing is a possibility in 3.X.

Also, Forbiddance (cleric spell - permanent with expensive components) and Dimension Lock (Sor/Wiz, temporary with no components) both block teleportation outright (although SR applies).  Hallow and Unhallow can have Dimensional Anchor applied, which will anchor anyone once inside (as in, you could 'Port in, but not back out), and can be selective about it ("You may designate whether the effect applies to all creatures, creatures who share your faith or alignment, or creatures who adhere to another faith or alignment") (although SR does apply to the individual Dimensional Anchor).  Do note that any Cleric capable of casting either Hallow or Unhallow will also be able to cast the Dimensional Anchor to attach to it.


----------



## NewJeffCT (Sep 5, 2008)

frankthedm said:


> Gorgon blood mixed into the mortar blocked ethereal travel and such IIRC.
> Magnetic zones & strange magic auras are listed as causing trouble IN the PHB spell. I strongly suggest making more teleportation discouragement. Hell, one of the best ideas 4E had was limiting teleportation destinations to specified locations.




I guess I'm getting old on the umber hulk blood.  Different monster and different ability blocked.

Thanks for the idea, though.


----------



## StreamOfTheSky (Sep 6, 2008)

Dimensional Lock, Dimensional Anchor to keep someone from leaving, the Anticipate Teleportation line from SpC doesn't block it, but oh my, can it be painful for people trying to.  (And I'm considering not just letting it give warning rounds early, but actually "freeze" those teleporting in, so they're sitting ducks for a round or two, but that might be too harsh)

I think CMage had a spell (Otiluke's something or other) to block an entire school's spells in an area, that and any other anti-conjuration area spells should work.


----------

